# Greetings from Norway



## Faith (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello there! 
Im a 32 years old man from Norway. I have experience within Taekwondo first ITF, but now WT where im a red belt (1.gup). I also have experience from Makotokai karate where I am a blue belt.
I am now back for training taekwondo only. 
My personal achievement of Martial Art, is to make is as a life style for my self. Im not sure how to exactly do that, but it will come. Im sure about it. 
I love books about martial arts. I've just finished "a killing art", by Alex Gillis, now reading "living the martial way" by Morgan Forrest.
Cya around the forum! 
Taekwon! 

Best regards 
Faith


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 7, 2020)

Welcome to MT! You are from one of my favourite parts of the world, I'm hoping to visit soon, firstly to see the sites and secondly to visit Thord Paulsen at his garage  as well as Trondheim MMA where I know some of the fighters who come across to the UK to compete.


----------



## Faith (Feb 7, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Welcome to MT! You are from one of my favourite parts of the world, I'm hoping to visit soon, firstly to see the sites and secondly to visit Thord Paulsen at his garage  as well as Trondheim MMA where I know some of the fighters who come across to the UK to compete.



Thank you! I am actually from Trondheim, so it's a very small world


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 7, 2020)

Welcome to the board


----------



## W.Bridges (Feb 7, 2020)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 7, 2020)

Welcome to Martialtalk!


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 7, 2020)

Welcome to mt


----------



## isshinryuronin (Feb 7, 2020)

Welcome.  Some good authors to look for include Dave Lowry, Joe Swift, Patrick McCarthy and Shoshin Nakamine - all of whom get into the essence and history of karate.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 7, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome @Faith. Look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2020)

Faith said:


> Thank you! I am actually from Trondheim, so it's a very small world



Norway is one of my favorite countries. I've been to Oslo, Bergen and as far north as Fjaerland. 

Welcome to MT


----------



## Buka (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Brian King (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome to martial talk!


----------



## Parzival (Feb 10, 2020)

Doesn't Norway have one of the highest suicide rates in the world?


----------



## Faith (Feb 17, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Doesn't Norway have one of the highest suicide rates in the world?



Hm,not as I know about..
Google says the opposite. 

https://www.who.int/mental_health/suicide-prevention/Global_AS_suicide_rates_bothsexes_2016.png?ua=1


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 17, 2020)

Faith said:


> Hm,not as I know about..
> Google says the opposite.
> 
> https://www.who.int/mental_health/suicide-prevention/Global_AS_suicide_rates_bothsexes_2016.png?ua=1


Troll alert Faith. This guy is posting some strange stuff.


----------



## Buka (Feb 17, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Doesn't Norway have one of the highest suicide rates in the world?



Actually, it's the same guy killing himself over and over again. I think the last time he drove his fjord into a light pole.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 17, 2020)

Faith said:


> Hm,not as I know about..
> Google says the opposite.
> 
> https://www.who.int/mental_health/suicide-prevention/Global_AS_suicide_rates_bothsexes_2016.png?ua=1


Sorry brah, thanks for awaring me


----------



## Parzival (Feb 17, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Troll alert Faith. This guy is posting some strange stuff.


This actually rustles my jimmies

I didn't know much about Norway, and got that information from a movie that introduced Norway with that info, which was foreshadowing a very significant plot point later on in the movie. I was trying to make conversation with someone from a country I had very little knowledge of except for that one piece of info

Any of you guys wondering the movie was Lords of Chaos, don't watch that movie on date night you'll regret it


----------



## Faith (Feb 18, 2020)

Parzival said:


> This actually rustles my jimmies
> 
> I didn't know much about Norway, and got that information from a movie that introduced Norway with that info, which was foreshadowing a very significant plot point later on in the movie. I was trying to make conversation with someone from a country I had very little knowledge of except for that one piece of info
> 
> Any of you guys wondering the movie was Lords of Chaos, don't watch that movie on date night you'll regret it



By following that logic, we would also have dragons in Norway, but I haven't seen any yet. (Ref. Harry Potter)


----------



## Parzival (Feb 18, 2020)

Faith said:


> By following that logic, we would also have dragons in Norway, but I haven't seen any yet. (Ref. Harry Potter)


I don't think the people who wrote Beowulf were lying, so I'm pretty sure there are brah


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 20, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I don't think the people who wrote Beowulf were lying, so I'm pretty sure there are brah




Beowolf is a poem which  blends fictional, legendary and historic elements, the fictional bit is the 'monster' and the dragon. JRR Tolkien ( not just a writer but noted academic who had translated the poem) believed it was written in the 8th century CE. There's also evidence to suggest it was written by a single author, debates continue though over the origin and dating of the poem. One thing is for sure though, there were no dragons, they are entirely fictional ( and before you say it lol Komodo dragons are lizards)

Studying Beowulf | Electronic Beowulf - Fourth Edition - ed. Kevin Kiernan


----------



## Parzival (Feb 20, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Beowolf is a poem which  blends fictional, legendary and historic elements, the fictional bit is the 'monster' and the dragon. JRR Tolkien ( not just a writer but noted academic who had translated the poem) believed it was written in the 8th century CE. There's also evidence to suggest it was written by a single author, debates continue though over the origin and dating of the poem. One thing is for sure though, there were no dragons, they are entirely fictional ( and before you say it lol Komodo dragons are lizards)
> 
> Studying Beowulf | Electronic Beowulf - Fourth Edition - ed. Kevin Kiernan


Alright so Komodo dragons are lizards, what about bearded dragons?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 20, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Alright so Komodo dragons are lizards, what about bearded dragons?



Lizards sadly. I do like the idea of bearded dragons though like Sir Terry Pratchett's bearded dwarves...both sexes.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 20, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Lizards sadly. I do like the idea of bearded dragons though like Sir Terry Pratchett's bearded dwarves...both sexes.


What about dinos tho? Some of those look suspiciously dragon-like


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 20, 2020)

Parzival said:


> What about dinos tho? Some of those look suspiciously dragon-like




it depends on what you think dragons look like though doesn't it? As they are imaginary, people could have very different ideas of what a dragon looks like.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 20, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> it depends on what you think dragons look like though doesn't it? As they are imaginary, people could have very different ideas of what a dragon looks like.


Big flying lizards


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> it depends on what you think dragons look like though doesn't it? As they are imaginary, people could have very different ideas of what a dragon looks like.



European, Chinese or Komodo


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 20, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> European, Chinese or Komodo



Lady Sybil Ramkin's dragons of course from the Sunshine Sanctuary for Sick Dragons.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 20, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Lady Sybil Ramkin's dragons of course from the Sunshine Sanctuary for Sick Dragons.


Why are it's nose holes so big? What is it snorting?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 20, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Why are it's nose holes so big? What is it snorting?



Originally one of Lady Sybil Ramkin’s Swamp dragons, Errol was given his nickname by Nobby Nobbs. His actual full name of Goodboy Bindle Featherstone of Quirm proving something of a mouthful. Errol is a freak by swamp dragon standard. His wings are about the same size as his abnormally large eyebrows, he has a face like an anteater, a pear-shaped body and gigantic nostrils. The poor little fella can’t flame or fly, and spends most of his time relaxing.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 20, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Originally one of Lady Sybil Ramkin’s Swamp dragons, Errol was given his nickname by Nobby Nobbs. His actual full name of Goodboy Bindle Featherstone of Quirm proving something of a mouthful. Errol is a freak by swamp dragon standard. His wings are about the same size as his abnormally large eyebrows, he has a face like an anteater, a pear-shaped body and gigantic nostrils. The poor little fella can’t flame or fly, and spends most of his time relaxing.


I'll stick with Smaug and Glaurung


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 20, 2020)

Parzival said:


> What about dinos tho? Some of those look suspiciously dragon-like


well no.  Dinosaurs were dinosaurs, and birds are now recognized as the one line of dinosaurs that did not go extinct.  Birds are not the descendants of dinosaurs.  Birds ARE dinosaurs.

at any rate, it is reasonable to suppose that ancient people discovered dinosaur bones and attributed them to the dragons and other mythical creatures of legends, or that the legends around dragons grew up/were inspired by, the discovery of those bones.

but no, dinosaurs were not dragons.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 20, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I'll stick with Smaug and Glaurung



Have you read any of Sir Terry's books? They are amazing.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 20, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Have you read any of Sir Terry's books? They are amazing.


I haven't actually. My favorite writers are J.R.R Tolkien and Michael Moorcock


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 20, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Big flying lizards


According to legends and literature, not all dragons could fly.  It depends on the author and the culture.

and while they tend to be depicted as very reptilian (although that would be a stretch in describing Chinese dragons), the portrayal usually indicates they are something else entirely than a lizard or a reptile of any kind.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 20, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I haven't actually. My favorite writers are J.R.R Tolkien and Michael Moorcock


good choices, although I haven't read any Moorcock in a very long time.  Elric of Melnibone, and the Eternal Champion were brilliant.

and not all the dragons in Tolkien's work could fly.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 20, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> According to legends and literature, not all dragons could fly.  It depends on the author and the culture.
> 
> and while they tend to be depicted as very reptilian (although that would be a stretch in describing Chinese dragons), the portrayal usually indicates they are something else entirely than a lizard or a reptile of any kind.


I think Chinese dragons look the most reptilian out of them all. They have a snake body and lizard head


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 20, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I think Chinese dragons look the most reptilian out of them all. They have a snake body and lizard head


They don't, actually.  I believe the horns are from a deer, the head might actually be a lion, and I think some other animal parts make up the rest of the animal.  They are often depicted in the sky, wrapped up in clouds, so one never gets a clear look at one.  

I think their physical make-up is more of a chimera, a conglomerate of other animals.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 20, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> They don't, actually.  I believe the horns are from a deer, the head might actually be a lion, and I think some other animal parts make up the rest of the animal.  They are often depicted in the sky, wrapped up in clouds, so one never gets a clear look at one.
> 
> I think their physical make-up is more of a chimera, a conglomerate of other animals.


Oh yeah I see that now


----------



## donald1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello!



Faith said:


> By following that logic, we would also have dragons in Norway, but I haven't seen any yet. (Ref. Harry Potter)


Well keep looking! I need to know if they are still there! If JK Rowling says they are there then who am I to question otherwise?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 21, 2020)

donald1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> Well keep looking! I need to know if they are still there! If JK Rowling says they are there then who am I to question otherwise?


I spoke to a dragon, and he gave me his word that while there used to be dragons in norway, they have all left. You’re welcome.


----------

